# Clearblue digi says 2-3 weeks but im 5+5wks pregnant



## Dilek

Hi Girls

Can you please help me. Ive just a digi, it was 1st urine of the day, and i had held it for 6 hours. So i think the concentration is correct.

I know my exact dates as we conceived via IVF. Im exactly 5 weeks plus 5 days pregnant and it came up at 2-3 this morning. I also did one on Friday night and it also said 2-3 weeks. I am sooo upset.

Ive had a missed mc in the past with absolutely no idea until we had our 7 week scan with no heartbeat. 

Can u girls please give me some advice. I have my gp appointment at 11am and im going to beg for an earlier scan or some bloods. 

Has this happened to anyone else and everything still be ok????


----------



## mixedmama

Did you concieve via IVF 5weeks 5 days ago? Or are you counting from the date of your LMP?

Because I think the clearblue digi test doesn't count from your LMP, but counts from date of conception, so when it says 2-3 weeks, you're actually 4-5 weeks x


----------



## wallace272

onthe instructions it says to add 2 weeks onto the amount of weeks it tells you on the digi box you can see !! i got confused by mine aswell and very very upset as i didnt read the instructions .

so if you add the 2 weeks on then youll be around the dates you know you are


----------



## Dilek

Girls my egg collection was on the 17th Feb which on that day i would be already 2 weeks pregnant. You girls will say egg collections = ovulation day. Im definatly 5+5 weeks pregnant, as per what the docs would go by, as your last period. Ive called my IVF clinic too, see what they say. Next is to EPU, ive managed to find out that cause ive had a mc in the past i can refer myself.

I had some odd pains yesterday, it went on for a while and i found myself bending over in pain and grasping for my chair to hold on too. Could be my endo?? I dont know???


----------



## Dilek

mixedmama said:


> Did you concieve via IVF 5weeks 5 days ago? Or are you counting from the date of your LMP?
> 
> Because I think the clearblue digi test doesn't count from your LMP, but counts from date of conception, so when it says 2-3 weeks, you're actually 4-5 weeks x

Thats the point hun, clearblue says im 4-5 weeks but im actually 5+5. No doubt about that!! Thats whats so bad about IVF, dates are never wrong!


----------



## KittyVentura

I didn't get 3+ on a digi until I was 5+6. The conception part isn't massively accurate xx


----------



## taylor197878

i have never used 1 so i cant really comment but what i have heard they aint that relibile but i do wish u all the best


----------



## Dilek

Thanks girls, ive kinda read that as well, somewhere on this board but i couldnt find the thread this morning. Called my IVF clinic, nurse just says just relax, yeah right. I called EPU and i have an appointment on wednesday at 12pm. Thank god for that.


----------



## Xx-Lauren-xX

i read on the instructions that you should add a week or so onto it but didnt quite understand what it meant it came up saying 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' when i went to the docs 1 week and 3 days later she actually told me i could be almost 6 weeks pregnant =) hope that helps x


----------



## Mrs IKW

Not sure with IVF but Im 5 wks on Weds and I did a clearblue today and got 2-3wks as the clearblue test only measures the weeks since ov/conception whereas the Doctors count an extra 2 weeks and count your last period as when your pregnancy starts... So if you add on the extra 2 wks then I think its right? 

Hope that makes sense & hope you arent worrying too much x


----------



## jojoD

Hi Dilek, am sorry to hear you're going through this extra stress. I know how anxious you must be, Ive been the same since my bleed last week. I was going to buy a clear blue digi and then didn't cos I was so worried it wouldnt be what I wanted to see.

And as you say because us IVF ladies know our exact dates we know exactly what it should read. I just had a nosey on the web. The conception indicator is only 92% accurate and is def counts the number of weeks from conception, so for us thats from egg collection.

Lots of love and best wishes for your scan. :hugs:


----------



## Dilek

Thanks girls for your help. Im trying really hard not to read into the clearblue. It was a mistake to take the test. But i have managed to get a scan tomorrow. God willing, i hope we see a heartbeat and everything is fine.


----------



## jojoD

Well we will be thinking about you tomorrow and look forward to hearing that you have a healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## mrsfeehily

Good luck hunni - wil be thinking of you tomorrow - let us know how you get on

x


----------



## lottie7

Hi Dilek - The same happened to me with a Clear Blue Digital Test, I now have a healthy baby Girl (and that is after a mc.) I don't think they are incredibly accurate, so try to relax and think positive thoughts - YOU ARE PREGNANT! 
Best of luck, keep us posted.

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The exact same thing happened to me, and I was fine. Apparently midwives hate the clearblue tests because they send so many people into a panic when they don't read what's expected, and in the vast majority of cases everything is fine.


----------



## BLONDIE35

I did a clearblue digi at 5+5 and got 2-3 weeks too whereas I did it at 5+6 and got 3+ weeks but there are some ladies on here that didn't get this until 6 weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## sophie c

hey hun i did a CB when i was 6 weeks and the test said 3+ but your meant to add on 2 weeks or something so try not to worry im sure all is fine, ive also had a MC previously so i know how hard it is xxxx


----------



## Dilek

Girls thank you so much for all your CB experiences. I will definatly not buying one again. I have nerves now for my 6 week scan. My symptoms are more than my previous one (mc). 
I so hope we see a heartbeat tomorrow. Spoke to DH again about if we should delay it to friday (6+2) and he just wants to get it over and done with. LOL I thought i was meant to have all the pregnancy hormones.


----------



## Embovstar

Dilek I say put those tests away! I did a post about this too early on and really worried myself that something must be up. Anyway, it wasn't and that was the last test that I did!!!!

My Bean is growing nicely and nearly fully cooked so all's well :)

Nicola xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hey hun, as already said the CB conception indicator is only 92% accurate! 

They're always wrong for me by a week and thats because my urine doesn't absorb HCG as well as others. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs: let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dilek

WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT


It was so stressful but they were so lovely at EPAU. I was so scared i was going to get a lecture. They tried over my tummy 1st and the sonographer said she can see a pregnancy sac and its small. Same words as last time (mc) and my heart started pacing. So scared and basically she couldnt see much. I was told to empty my bladder and they tried internal. My left ovary was in the way and she couldnt see much. So we switched back to outside again. And she managed to find it, and see the heartbeat. It was pulsing, it was so nice watching it. 

The embryo is measuring at 6 weeks its 6mm and they didnt count the heartbeat. 

Ive got loads of follicles on my right ovary and some more swelling and she said thats whats prob be giving the pain. They were happy to leave me with my scan with my clinic in 2 weeks but i am allowed to call them for reassurance if i need to.


----------



## Worrisome

Ah fantastic news hun :hugs:


----------



## maybe_baby

Really happy for you xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Babywishes33 said:


> Not sure with IVF but Im 5 wks on Weds and I did a clearblue today and got 2-3wks as the clearblue test only measures the weeks since ov/conception whereas the Doctors count an extra 2 weeks and count your last period as when your pregnancy starts... So if you add on the extra 2 wks then I think its right?
> 
> Hope that makes sense & hope you arent worrying too much x

Thats right , I got one of them the other day it says 2-3 weeks but that goes from conception so I am actually 5 weeks and 2 days here. Nothing to worry about with the test dates. Scan date is more accurate anyway.


----------



## Trying4ababy

You are supposed to add 2 weeks onto what the CB says.


----------



## Dilek

Thats right, so when i took it it said 2-3 weeks so yes u add 2 weeks to that and i would be 4-5 weeks pregnant. When i took the test i was 5+5 weeks pregnant. So it should have said 3+ weeks on the digi which would mean i was over 5 plus weeks pregnant. So i was the 8% that was wrong. Freaked me out cause us IVF girls, our dates are never wrong. Anyways im so glad i got the scan.


----------



## keedias

at the start of last month i had a one night , and i had a period half way thru the month. now im pregnant to my boyfriend but my test says 3 weeks plus, so would it be defo my boyfriend because it says im over 3 weeks please help ??


----------

